# MAC Warehouse Sale Dec 2010: Haul



## ricaaa (Dec 4, 2010)

This was a rather crappy sale, I didn't get any makeup products, except for the ones in Charity bags...  All I got were skincare products and brushes, which were still okay price.  Anyway, let's get to the haul

  	My actual haul...







 		 			Clinique Moisture Now Set (Moisture Surge, All About Eyes, lipgloss) *$25*

 		 			Clinique Repairwear Intensive Night Cream *$10*

 		 			Cliniqu Derma White Brightening Moisture Gel Cream *$10*

 		 			MAC Brush Cleanser *$10*

 		 			MAC Perfect Style Brush Set (Full size 168, 187, 222, 263) *$80*

 		 			MAC 224 Monogram Luxe Special Edition *$20*

 


  	I got 4 Charity Bags, my version includes...





 		 			MAC Brow Pencil in Taupe

 		 			MAC Dazzle Lipstick in Hot Sass

 		 			MAC Prep+Prime Skin Visage Base Sample

 		 			MAC Rodarte White Gold Pigment (unreleased)

 
  	I also have another charity bag that contains Pet Me Mineralized Blush, Roman Holiday Dazzleglass, and two brow pencils.  In total I have 4 bags.  If anyone is interested in swapping, please PM me =).

  	x
  	Rica


----------



## StarrySim (Dec 4, 2010)

That's actually amazing!  Your charity bags are great.  I picked up the full size brush set at the last sale, glad to see they still have them. I'm going tomorrow, and I'd love to swap for your bag with Pet Me blush, but I'll have to get back to you tomorrow once I actually have mine   I also have a few items BN from previous sales, so hopefully we can work something out.


----------



## ricaaa (Dec 4, 2010)

Hopefully the bags tomorrow are as amazing as what p3chiu got LOL.


----------



## imthebeesknees (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice haul hun!! enjoy!!


----------



## kLumZigirl (Dec 5, 2010)

I went to the sale last Dec 4th and it was my 4th time to go to the Estee Lauder / MAC Warehouse Sale at Markham Fairgrounds, Toronto, Ontario. All 4 sales I've been to were amazing!!!! Its true prices for the Dec 2010 sale were jacked up, but with good eyes and math skills, one can't deny there are still good deals and new products/shades up for grabs. For this sale, I mostly concentrated my purchases with face products from the MAC To the Beach and Style Warriors Collection, and trying out paint pots. The best part of this sale was the 2 variety of charity bags me and my friend had a chance to get our hands on which included Golden Crown eyeshadow from the Tartan Tale 2010 Holiday Collection!!!!

  	I am a very lucky woman, having my loving husband who supports my passion for makeup! Photo credits courtesy of my husband 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Charity bag # 1:
  	- White Gold Pigment from Rodarte Collection
  	- Eversun Blush from Style Warriors Collection
  	- Corsette Lip Glass
  	- Taupe Brow Liner






	 		 			Charity bag # 2:
 		 			- White Gold Pigment from Rodarte Collection
 		 			- Golden Crown eyeshadow from the TARTAN TALE COLLECTION!!!
 		 			- Surprise Me Lustre Lipstick
 		 			- Taupe Brow Liner









  	My complete make-up haul:

  	- Beach Bronze Cream Bronzer from To The Beach Collection
  	- Solar Riche Bronzing Powder from Style Warriors Collection
  	- On A Mission Blush from Style Warriors Collection
  	- Dirty Plum Powder Blush
  	- Cash Flow Paint Pot
  	- Fresco Rose Paint Pot
  	- Tea Time Pigment
  	- #47 False eyelashes
  	- MAC 225 Blending Blush

  	Also bought these as holiday presents:

  	- Clinique Happy Heart Gift Set with Makeup Bag, Body Wash and Body Lotion - $35
  	- Estee Lauder Pleasures Perfume Set - $35
  	- Estee Lauder Makeup Bags (Large orange and small pink) - $4

  	Free gift for Saturday:  Sponge and Pencil Sharpener 





  	Hope you guys enjoy my haul!


----------



## kLumZigirl (Dec 5, 2010)

great haul! show some pics of the brush set! i'm interested 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	i'm trying to post my makeup haul but no luck! i don't post a lot in specktra but this time i want to share my haul but i get a notification that since i'm new, my posts will be moderated --- help!!!


----------



## rockingmom (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice!!


----------



## vala (Dec 6, 2010)

i love looking at the haul pictures  thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Aelya (Dec 7, 2010)

I love your Surprise Me Lipstick and all your blush
  	Nice haul and nice Husband


----------



## gemmel06 (Dec 7, 2010)

Nice haul


----------



## Rapunzelle (Dec 7, 2010)

Wow what great deals! Fantastic choices


----------



## kLumZigirl (Dec 7, 2010)

thank you everyone! it so nice to share my passion to those who appreciate them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	the shopping $$$ i spent for this sale was actually my husband's post bday present! hehe i told him not to get me anything for my b-day (last Nov) since i'm planning to go to this sale  and it was all worth it! love him to bits! hehehe!


----------



## geeko (Dec 8, 2010)

Very nice haul ladies... I'm envious and drooling over the make up stuff u girls bought...


----------



## alumeze (Dec 8, 2010)

ooh nice hauls! How do you find out about these mac sales  ?


----------



## kLumZigirl (Dec 8, 2010)

basically, makeup enthusiasts in Canada know about this MAC Warehouse sale which is held every March, June, September and December. I found out about this through self proclaimed "makeup gurus" in YouTube!


----------



## XicanaQueen (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice Haul! Wish we had them here in CA


----------



## heidik (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice Haul...Im so jealous!


----------



## mmarlbo (Dec 10, 2010)

Wow those are incredible hauls! I had no idea about the Warehouse sales and I even live around them.


----------



## romi79_2008 (Dec 11, 2010)

very nice items , I would love to some mac on discount more often


----------



## itscharlenenn (Dec 11, 2010)

hey great stuff you picked up! =) I was wondering if you had any other charity packs you might want to swap =)


----------



## xoxjulie21xox (Dec 11, 2010)

soo lucky you guys get these warehouse sales, im wondering if there like our ccos here?


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice hauls you guys! I wish I was able to go to one of those warehouse sales... I don't think I'm in the area of any though.. Or do they move around?


----------



## kLumZigirl (Dec 12, 2010)

so far in the last 4 sales i've been to, there's only one venue --- Markham Fairgrounds, in Markham, Ontario Canada. Prices are 50-80%off MSRP of normal MAC counters. I luvetttt!!!! Always planning to go back there atleast twice a year!


----------



## DDRGirlie (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow!  I went to the warehouse sale in NY and they dont have as nice stuff as you guys do in Canada.  I was able to get some shadows (3 for 19 bucks) and then they also has some things from the xmas collection last year.  I picked up 5 eyeliners for 13.75.  I didnt buy much.  I felt the prices werent that great either probably because of the holiday.  I really wanted some brushes but they didt have any


----------



## commandolando (Jan 2, 2011)

Where abouts in Canada are they? Vancouver area?



kLumZigirl said:


> basically, makeup enthusiasts in Canada know about this MAC Warehouse sale which is held every March, June, September and December. I found out about this through self proclaimed "makeup gurus" in YouTube!


----------



## SmashCakes (Jan 2, 2011)

It's actually in Toronto (Markham to be exact)
  	Probably because their Canada HQ is in Toronto I'm guessing


----------



## commandolando (Jan 2, 2011)

Ontario? wow, that's a far drive. ha! I can't believe a lot of you ladies got the Rodarte Pigments, I'm pretty jealous.


----------



## rjsmom84 (Jan 3, 2011)

Great hauls. I'm so jealous. Makes me want to plan a trip to Canada for the next warehouse sale.


----------



## sheyla lopez (Jan 20, 2011)

awsome awsome !! nice captures


----------

